#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Nebosh International Diploma

## Fredo405

*Dear All

Attached is the link with the Nebosh International Diploma materials.

Enjoy*

1. Learning Pack for the NEBOSH international Diploma in  Occupational H&S.
2. Communication Skills
3. Training Skills
4. Disaster Summaries
Element A1 Principles of Health and Safety Management
Element A2 Accident Causation and Incident Investigation
Element A3 Identifying Hazards, Assessing and Evaluating Risk
Element A4 Risk Control And Emergency Planning
Element B1 General Aspects of occupational H&S
Element B2 principles of Toxicology and Epidemiology
Element B3 Chemical Agents- Evaluating the Risk
Element B4 Hazardous Substances Prevention and Protective Measures
Element B5 Hazardous Substances monitoring and Maintenance of Control Measures
Element B6 Biological Agents.
Element B7 Physical Agents 1- Noise and Vibration
Element B8 Physical Agents2- Radiation and Thermal Environmen
Element B9 Psychosocial Agents.
Element B10 Ergonomic Factors
Element C1 General Workplace Issues
Element C2 Principles of Fire and Explosion


Element C3 Workplace Fire Risk Assessment
Element C4 The Storage, Handling and Processing of Dangetous Substances
Element C5 Work equipment
Element C6 Machinery Safety
Element C7 Mechanical Handling
Element C8 Electrical Safety
Element C9 safety in Construction and Demolition
Element C10 Environmental Pollution and Waste Management

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## sanjay70

Dear friend
Thanks for uploading, but seems unavailabe on site.Requested you to upload again with A5 to A8 (which is missing in your mail above).I am also doing  Diploma from CHSS, but it would be helpful to get the soft copy.Or Kindly send me by the mail Sanjay_safety@yahoo.com if possible.Units A5 to A8 contains very good information.
Regards
Sanjay

----------


## Fredo405

Hello Sanjay,
Unfortunately, I missed the sections A5 Organisational Factors, A6 Human Factors, A7 regulating Health and Safety and A8 Measuring Health and Safety performance while scaninig the whole pacage. At the moment i'm not in my country of origin and hard copy of the pacage left in my home country unluckily. But in terms of link it works, i've cheked it personnaly just now. Plese follow the link below.
(**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

----------


## knmmeeyan

Dear friend,
I'm doing International dip. Nebosh.Thanks a lot for posting the study material. I checked in that link but it was missing currently.could you please send to my id: knmmeeyan@yahoo.co.in if possible.

Please help me.I'm not getting this useful material to study.

Regards,
N.Mohamed

----------


## Fredo405

Hello Mohamed,
The link works properly, I've just checked it. The material is to big 53 mb, unfortunately i'll not be able to send this on your e_mail. Try the link again it should work.

Regards,
Farid

----------


## knmmeeyan

> Hello Mohamed,
> The link works properly, I've just checked it. The material is to big 53 mb, unfortunately i'll not be able to send this on your e_mail. Try the link again it should work.
> 
> Regards,
> Farid



Dear Mr.Farid,
Maasha Allah. I got the link.Thanks a lot for your posting. 

Regards,
N.Mohamed.

----------


## Fredo405

> Dear Mr.Farid,
> Maasha Allah. I got the link.Thanks a lot for your posting. 
> 
> Regards,
> N.Mohamed.



You are more than welcome my Friend.
Feel free to contact if you need some more additional support materials.

Farid

----------


## kareematef

dear sir,
can you send to me the material of Nebosh international diploma at kareematef@yahoo.com.
                                           Thanks...............

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou

----------


## sameh82

thank you so much

----------


## ivanilych

thanks a lot

----------


## CJ_Joe

Dear Sir,
I have tried to download from the link but it seems impossible.
I kindly ask if you could send it to me at junioroscar@rocketmail.com

Thanks a lot in advance.

----------


## Fredo405

> Dear Sir,
> I have tried to download from the link but it seems impossible.
> I kindly ask if you could send it to me at junioroscar@rocketmail.com
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.



Dear Friend,
Please use the link below it 100% works. I've checked it just now.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The material is huge (57 mega). Its imposible to send it by email.
Sincerely,
FJSee More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## sanjay70

> Hello Sanjay,
> Unfortunately, I missed the sections A5 Organisational Factors, A6 Human Factors, A7 regulating Health and Safety and A8 Measuring Health and Safety performance while scaninig the whole pacage. At the moment i'm not in my country of origin and hard copy of the pacage left in my home country unluckily. But in terms of link it works, i've cheked it personnaly just now. Plese follow the link below.
> (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])



Thanks Fredo

Link is working. I would request to send A5 to A8 in below mentioned e-mail:sanjay_safety@yahoo.com
Or upload it.

Regards
Sanjay

----------


## sanjay70

Thanks Fredo

Link is working. I would request to send A5 to A8 in below mentioned e-mail:sanjay_safety@yahoo.com
Or upload it.

Regards
Sanjay

----------


## enterdename

The link works perfectly but the content from section A5 to A8 were missing..

Anyway, thank you Fredo405

----------


## sdarshan

tried using the link; not working...can someone plz provide the updated link

----------


## ashraf10

Can you please reload it isn't working

----------


## Kingslyzaphnath

Dear Fredo
   Can you please upload the file as it is not working.

With Regards
Kingsly

----------


## vanthodc

Link is died, can you reupload!?
Thank you very much!

----------


## ubaid58

Dear Sir,

I have triend the link but link is not working. can u please upload it on rapidshare.com or send me the material of Nebosh national diploma and nebosh international Diploma to my emial id that is   ubaid58@yahoo.com 
i hope you will send me as soon as possible.
Thanks in Advance

----------


## petropet

Dear All
Please anyone can  reload  the said documents in ifile.it  , now it is showing missing / no such file , while trying to download

Many Thanks in advance

Regards,
VPS

----------


## jojeecares

Dear Sir,

There is no file at all. Please upload it. Thanks in advance.

----------


## danielo

please upload it again. i need it.

----------


## equate123

Dear All,
                 As a registered member I am not able to view or download from the link.. Can members upload once again for the benefit of NEBOSH-IGC qualified junior members like me
Regards


equate123See More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## equate123

Dear Fredo405,
                          "Nebosh International Diploma Material " link has no file.. You can only upload once again for the benefit of numerous forum members.. Please do not hesitate to serve us.
Regards,
equate123

----------


## Washoo

Both links are dead

----------


## equate123

Dear Washoo,
                        friend, If u have IDipNEBOSH material.. please upload.
Regards,
equate123

----------


## Fredo405

Guys,
As you requested I reauploaded the materials for you. Have a successfull study.

Regards,
FJ

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## guru4life

Thanks for sharing. Appreciated

----------


## DuongDa

Thanks for your useful uploading! can you please upload or send me the handouts of course ? my email is duongda@gmail.com.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## chrisAndy

> Guys,
> As you requested I reauploaded the materials for you. Have a successfull study.
> 
> Regards,
> FJ
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for this Fred - much appreciated.

----------


## nnreddy

The link no more working,please upload again.
Thanks

----------


## infonexus

thanks....

----------


## equate123

......................MILLION THANKS Mr Fredo405....................
Regards,
equate123

----------


## sysmax740

Dear all;

Thanks for uploading...

----------


## Itzvinodwagh

can you please send to me the material of Nebosh international diploma at itzvinodwagh@gmail.com.
regards


vinodSee More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## casaouis02

Merci.

----------


## armanda

dear sir, I can't download this documents. Would you re upload again?

thank you..

regards,

Dani

----------


## Geoff

thanks for sharing much appreciated

----------


## Abo Eldeeb

thank very much

----------


## binnyoo7

sir link is not working :Frown:

----------


## armanda

thank you so much for the sharing Mr. Fredo..

b.regards,

----------


## tahora

thank's

----------


## Ttons

Hi Fredo,
Kindly send me the link to or soft copy of NEBOSH International Diploma study material to email:tonyowis@yahoo.com. Thank you in advance

----------


## raghesh

Hai Fredo,

Thanks boss....thanks a lot...may god bless u... :Smile:

----------


## jojeecares

Dear Sir,

i am a young HSE engineer and would really appreciate if you can send me the link.

Junaid

----------


## suchart

Pls. upload again.

Many Thanks

----------


## Kingslyzaphnath

Hi Fredo


  The link is dead again. Can you help to reupload again...  Thanks for your help in anticipation...See More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## sohailmudassar

Hello Guys,

Can somebody upload the link again,,, will much appreciate your efforts and great help. thanks

----------


## dszmlwyn

Please re-upload the files as the documents are not available on the attached link.

would be of gr8 help.

thanking in advance.

----------


## suchart

Please upload again, link is dead.

Many thank

----------


## sameh82

*thanks alot*

----------


## kumar.Safety

Dear Safety Professionals,

The above metioned link is dead.could you please upload it once again....i am very much interested to go through the Dip NEbosh material..

Many Thanks,
Praven.

----------


## mahmoodansar

Dear Brother i am not able to access the Link its seems to be Incorrect please give any alternate link or send me the detial on my Email

or any one else have the material please send of this Email ID

mransarmahmood@gmail.com

----------


## driftshade

thanks,but the link is dead.

----------


## ajithsinghb

Dear Sir,
  Please send me the materials for Nebosh diploma. The link is not working that is why.

----------


## matthewbig

Please upload it to multiple, different sites by using mirrorcreator (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]), in that case if one of the links will be deleted, the others could be used. And please check to use multiple sites (-------, Depositfiles, iFile, Megaupload, etc.).

Regards,
MatthewBIG

----------


## seklux

you have shared good knowledge, but download link is not working anymore. kindly send to me at kayslux@gmail.com. Will be appreciated

----------


## seklux

kindly reupload or send link to kayslux@gmail.com. it will be appreciated

----------


## jacojroets

Please send to jacojroets@gmail.com Thanx!!!

See More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## suchart

Please send to suchart_tarasap@msn.com .

Many Thank

----------


## abbass mohammed

gentlmen
there is no file at the link could you please send me the file AT  m_abbass200@yahoo.com

regards
abbas mohammed

----------


## abbass mohammed

gentlmen
there is no file at the link could you please send me the file AT m_abbass2002@yahoo.com

regards
abbas mohammed

----------


## kawns

Hi Fredo,I can see the link as I am a member but the upload site tells me there in no file.  I have followed the thread since you uploaded this file originally and it seems as though this link not working is a continuous theme, it also seems that people who give you their email come back soon after and say thanks so I assume you send the link by email.  That bein the case can you do the same for me?
Kawns
kawns@lineone.net

----------


## Nabilia

NEBOSH.rar	  12.707 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kawns

Hi Nabilia,
Good of you to send the link, it is a .rar file, I downloaded the uncompressor but still can't get the file to open I seem to have got into some sort of loop.  If you have managed it can you please let me know what I am doing wrong or send me the file as a .pdf or .zip
Your help is very much appreciated.
kawns@lineone.net

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi Nabilia,
> Good of you to send the link, it is a .rar file, I downloaded the uncompressor but still can't get the file to open I seem to have got into some sort of loop.  If you have managed it can you please let me know what I am doing wrong or send me the file as a .pdf or .zip
> Your help is very much appreciated.
> kawns@lineone.net



The .rar file is what was originally posted here, I don't have the means to compress to .rar  It opened just fine for me, try another expander...

----------


## suchart

Many thank

----------


## f81aa

Hi kawns:

I downloaded Nabilias NEBOSH.rar and opened it using WinRAR without any trouble. All 4 pdf files included are fine.

WinRAR download home site is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

By the way, this software can compress and de-compress files and folders in rar, zip and other formats.

Regards

----------


## thunderaj

Hi ,
i try to download the file the message appear not there.
Could you send to my email mamafast09@gmail.com.

Thanks alot bro.
Take care.

----------


## Waseem.Qureshi

Dear Nabilia,

Thank you very much.

Regards,
Waseem

----------


## kiranqse

Dear Mr. Farid,


The link does not work. It says no such file. Please upload & send me the link to the materials or to my email:kirankumarcj@yahoo.com.

Appreciate your help and thanks in advance.



Regards,
KiranSee More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## Nabilia

Read all posts first....

Post 66 is active


NEBOSH.rar	 12.707 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kiranqse

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## kiranqse

Thanks Nabilia,

I am looking for NEBOSH diploma material, not NEBOSH certificate material. Please share with me if you have them.

----------


## Nabilia

Health and Safety in Brief 3rd Ed. Ridley 2004.pdf	  2.109 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

In plain English, John Ridley guides the reader through Health and Safety legislation and explains how to comply with it in practical terms. The text is clearly laid out, distinguishing between bulleted summaries of legislative requirements and the authors advice and commentary.

By condensing the fundamental contents of the authors acclaimed Safety at Work into a practical and affordable volume, Health and Safety in Brief has established itself as a valuable handbook for safety representatives and managers, as well as an essential aide-mmoire for students on the following courses:
* NEBOSH National Certificate and Diploma in Occupational Safety and Health
* IOSH Working Safely and Managing Safely
* CIEH Advanced Certificate in Health & Safety in the Workplace
* British Safety Council Certificate in Safety Management
* NVQs in Occupational Safety and Health

New in this edition:
* The effects of the Woolf Report reforms on UK law
* Changes in UK law as a result of EU directives, affecting the Chemical (Hazard Information and Packaging for Supply) Regulations and Control of Substances Hazardous to Health Regulations
* EU led changes in regulations concerning asbestos, lead, and explosive atmospheres and the new EU exposure limits
* New accident reporting procedure

* A concise source of essential legal information and best practice for managers
* Acts as a revision aid for IOSH, NEBOSH and other examinations
* Bulleted summaries and checklists provide quick access to the information required

----------


## nayakya

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## Waseem.Qureshi

Thank you very much Nabilia.

----------


## lucksravi

Thank you very much Nabilia.

----------


## kiranqse

Many thanks Nabilia

Much appreciated

----------


## electarun

Dear Sir,
I tried to download the same but in vain; it appears"no such file".Can you upload again please.
Thanks and Regards,
Tarun

----------


## Nabilia

Did you try my files? or the old ones? Mine are active

Here are more links...

NEBOSH.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Health and Safety in Brief 3rd Ed. Ridley 2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## electarun

Dear Mr. Fredo,
I have tried to download from the link but"no such file".
I kindly ask if you could send it to me at: electarun@yahoo.co.in
Thanks and Regards,
Tarun

----------


## Nabilia

I see what you want now Tarun, 



Here's more Nebosh files for all,
IGC NEBOSH Units 1-16 MSTS & RRC.zip 15.611 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NEBOSH IGC Books, Exam Questions & Answers.zip 278.939 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is Fredo's file...
NEBOSH International Diploma - CHSS.zip 62.536 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## nayakya

Hi Nabilia,

Following files are not opening

1.  IGC NEBOSH Units 1-16 MSTS & RRC.zip 15.611 MB

2.  NEBOSH IGC Books, Exam Questions & Answers.zip 278.939 MB


please do the needful.

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

All links are working
I post the sizes of the downloads, if your download is not complete, it obviously will not open, the second one is huge 278.939 mb. Make sure you have all of it. 
Perhaps, try a different browser

----------


## nayakya

Hi Nabilia,

Links are OK. Down loaded the files. As I was trying to down load all the three files at a time, error message was coming. 

In Nebosh International Diploma file, Elements A5 to A9 are missing.

Thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi Nabilia,
> 
> Links are OK. Down loaded the files. As I was trying to down load all the three files at a time, error message was coming. 
> 
> In Nebosh International Diploma file, Elements A5 to A9 are missing.
> 
> Thanks.



I can't give you what wasn't posted in Fredo405's original post, check his list, A5-A9 are not their either. Perhaps someone else can supply them....  anyone?

----------


## electarun

Dear Nabilia,
Thanks a lot.....I got it.

----------


## mynhart

Hi 
Can anyone email me the link for Elements A5 to A9 International Diploma
mynhart@yahoo.com

Thank you so much

Cheers,
Mynhart

----------


## sanjay70

Please send me A5 to A9 by mail: sanjay_safety@yahoo.com

Regards
Sanjay

----------


## samuel.ehs

dear friend,
I tried to download somuch times,but its show "no such file"  are you guide me.... pls

----------


## samuel.ehs

I need nebosh dipolma course details

----------


## samuel.ehs

Thanks for your support. All nebosh diploma files are very useful.really its good download and useful.

----------


## jahel

Dear all
anybody have these section of nebosh diploma?
A5 Organisational Factors, A6 Human Factors, A7 regulating Health and Safety and A8 Measuring Health and Safety performance 

best regards

----------


## ramokaka

Dear Sir,


I'm doing International dip. Nebosh.Thanks but as I checked in that link several times and no files found all the times.could you please send to my id: ukimpk@gmail.com 


Regards,
RamoSee More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## berdem

@Nabilia ,

it is you again ???  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
many thx for your efforts

all the best

----------


## berdem

but guys i could not see diploma notes ???
i need them to as Samuel.ehs
many thx

----------


## 7heroes

Thank You for your Diploma files I am very grateful

----------


## nael

Dear Nabilia

Thank you very much , God bless you

----------


## berdem

@ Nabilia

thx for great effort to provide us that sources...

all the best

----------


## buzzboyy

i have intenational diploma and environmental diploma notes available given in shields+ all the question paper from 2006 to 2011 june and jan available. intrested people buzz me in my mail buzzboyy@gmail.com; both hard copy and pdf

----------


## f81aa

Hi buzzboyy:

Its much better to upload the pdf file and share the download link with the Forum members.

Regards

----------


## sanjay70

Dear Faa

It is a sale from the buzzboyy (Venkatesh Babu).The below is the email from buzzboyy

From       Venkatesh Babu

TO:

        Sanjay


Monday, 19 September 2011 3:27 PM
Message Body
it will cost you .i will send you a sample . msg me if you are intrested

----------


## buzzboyy

sure i would love to but i have hard copy of the notes and question paper, examiner report from july 2006 to july 2011 for all three units. i have to scan all the documents and upload them. its a hell lot of work and takes much of time which i dont have at the moment :Smile:

----------


## bullseye

I'm trying to put in order all the material
Please be aware that there are some duplicates and i confirm that in the material of the CHSS (2007) the sections 
A6 Human factors
A7 Regulating Health and Safety
A8 Measuring Health and Safety Performance

are missing.


Anyway thank for the material...i hope some days i'll find the time to read it!! HUGE collection!!!

----------


## buzzboyy

i really like to help but not from my pocket.i have nebosh diploma books, examiner report from 2006 to 2011 july,
nebosh environmental diploma books and examiner report from 2007 . intrested person contact in my mail . buzzboyy@gmail.com. it will cost you . period

----------


## jahel

Oh my god it is unbelievable, if somebody wants to have a business, he should send a private message to his customer,  because these forum is free of charge for us.

See More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## mgramalingam

Dear sir,

Please reactivate the study material of Nebosh Diploma.It will be highly useful.Thanks in anticipation.
Please reply to my mail id:mgramalingam17@yahoo.co.in

----------


## hardeep_mech

I have been trying to get these materials , but the link says no such file is available 
Please upload it again on some other site 
and those who have already downloaded pls upload it

----------


## nayakya

Hi Farid,


Please upload the following elements of NEBOSH International diploma


A5 Organisational Factors,
A6 Human Factors, 
A7 regulating Health and Safety 
A8 Measuring Health and Safety performance



Best Regards

----------


## babardel

Maybe this helps.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ramokaka

Dear Nabilia
I have recently done my Nebosh International Technical Certificate in Oil and Gas Operational Safety.
Now I want to go for Nebosh International Diploma.I have gone to every link in this thread but it seems that all links have either been removed by owner or they would not open so you are requested to please either send material in an email at <ukimpk@gmail.com> or upload a fresh working link.Thanking you in anticipation.
Regards
Khalid

----------


## marco2349

hi! friends,
 need help if you may,about the study material on nebosh
international diploma.thank you very much.

----------


## inrsafety

Hi Fred
Thanks for uploading, but it seems to be not available at this movement, could you pls forward a copy of the same to this mail @ inrsafety@gmail.com
manythanks in advance.

----------


## equate123

Hi Farid,


Please upload the following elements of NEBOSH International diploma


A5 Organisational Factors,
A6 Human Factors,
A7 regulating Health and Safety
A8 Measuring Health and Safety performance
                       only you can do that... or send the file to my mail id megapriya06@gmail.com

----------


## abbass mohammed

dear nadia 
the international deploma link not worked and not valid 
could you please reactivate it and send me the material at 
m_abbass2002@yahoo.com

thanks in advance

----------


## arcticdemon

Hi sir, 
can the nebosh dip training material be re-uploaded. would be very much appreciated. 
thank you

----------


## mazharshaikh

dear Farid
plz upload again 
link showed no such file
thanx

----------


## riskexpert

Hi friends,



I tried to download it from ifile.it but it says no such file available. Hopefully it is deleted. Please upload once for other persons who are unable to download.

thanksSee More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## jagan2258

sir please re-upload the NEBOSH meterial  
pls pls pls

----------


## jagan2258

sir please re-upload the NEBOSH meterial  
pls pls pls

----------


## jagan2258

please upload it to "deposit files"


thanking you in advance

----------


## gazza311973

Dear Sir,
 I'm doing International dip. Nebosh.Thanks but as I checked in that link several times and no files found all the times. Please could you help.

Garry

----------


## George1967

Hi Fredo,
Tried downloading the course material from both posted links but to no avail I'm afraid.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Geo

----------


## almoustafa1987

need the books please

----------


## digheche

Dear Fredo405
Would you please upload Nebosh diploma files on other hosting site like deposit,rapidshare... Ifile didn't work with me while I am using Mozila and Inter Explorer....please help me.
Adel Regards

----------


## fida7787

I am looking for NEBOSH diploma course books in oil & gas . Please share with me if any one  have them.
fida7787@gmail.com

----------


## arcticdemon

Dear Fredo405, 

Could you or anyone else who had the Diploma files, could you please re-upload them. It would be greatly appreciated !

----------


## jefflawsonn

According to me, I can see the link as I am a member but the upload site tells me there in no file. I have followed the thread since you uploaded this file originally and it seems as though this link not working is a continuous theme, it also seems that people who give you their email come back soon after and say thanks so I assume you send the link by email.

----------


## Dawood

the link is not working anymore. can anyone plz post the material again

----------


## mtalibkhan

unable todownload nebosh material send to me at my email address

See More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## miree82

a lot of thanks

----------


## spicepradeep

Hi all

I appreciate that the links to the Nebosh IGC material are very old, I have tried to access them but have not been successful. Is there anyway that anyone could help with obtaining this material or any current IGC material? 

My email is pradeep3952@gmail.com

Kindest regards

Pradeep

----------


## scala rodriguez

i cant acess the link , i am dieing to get these NEBOSH diploma notes , please help 
 my email   scalarodregaz360@gmail.com

----------


## TofiqSTC

Guys,
unfortunately all links to the study material are dead (((((
Can they be updated?
thanks in advance

----------


## salimdz

hello all
i will be gratful if someone can renew the link of this file cause uts dead since longtime,so,fredo405 sanjay or anyone.he or she will be very kind thank you

----------


## zanlog

all link dead 
any body can help?

----------


## zanlog

all link dead 
any body can help?

----------


## smzakaullah

Money making from home was not so simple before>>>>>>>


ReferralDuty.com Get Your Guranteed Home Job for 1500$ weekly

Everyone is Welcome!
Unlimited Job Positions!
Anyone can Join!
No Experience required!
Instant Account Setup and Money Making!
Please click on the link below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micluho

Dear friends,

Please any body can send NEBOSH IGC Study materials and important Q/A, 

my email is n.morozkov@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## hanin

I need it 2
Please send to my email haninpramuditaadini@gmail.com
Sukron

used 2 tumb for typing

----------


## ccpp74

please share to me mr.sasmita@gmail.com

Syukron

----------


## Kamran Arif

thanks

See More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## uetian729

> thanks



Kamran how you get the material, i can not get it........

----------


## rajtorrent

The link is not working. Can you please upload it again?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## rasheed_chugtai

Thanks

----------


## Fredo405

Gents please refer me to a good file sharing server and I will repost this again.
Sincerely,
Fredo

----------


## Fredo405

Gents please refer me to a good file sharing server and I will repost this again.
Sincerely,
Fredo

----------


## f81aa

Hi Fredo405:

I have used these sites without any problems. Keep in mind that to be able to download from 4shared.com, a person needs to have an account. Its free and easy to sign up.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards





> Gents please refer me to a good file sharing server and I will repost this again.
> Sincerely,
> Fredo

----------


## f81aa

Hi Fredo405:

I have used these sites without any problems. Keep in mind that to be able to download from 4shared.com, a person needs to have an account. Its free and easy to sign up.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards





> Gents please refer me to a good file sharing server and I will repost this again.
> Sincerely,
> Fredo

----------


## akbavra

You can Download the Idip material from here 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## akbavra

Hello All,

You can download the NEBOSH Idip material from here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Fredo405

Gents,
I've reuploaded Nebosh materials to a new file sharing server. Here is downloading link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Password to rar file is:  latitude  
Regards  :Smile:

----------


## valentinetan

Hello All,

I am trying to start on my Unit D report, can anyone please send me theirs as a reference?

Many thanks in advance
valentine

----------


## akbavra

Hello,



NEBOSH IDip Study material-Unit C - EhS Engineers **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------


## Shankarhse

Where can I get Examiner's report for NEBOSH certificate in Environmental Management?

----------


## equate123

hi everybody, can anyone post books on nebosh oil and gas safety please

----------


## noside

sir the site is blocked here in UAE. please kindly send to my email add:  noside.fernandez@gmail.com, thank you in advance sir

----------


## noside

sir the site is blocked here in UAE. please kindly send to my email add: noside.fernandez@gmail.com, thank you in advance sir

----------


## man13hum

pls send me this material in man13hum@gmail.com

----------


## cotton

Hi Fredo405 / Nabilia can you please send me the Units A5-A8 of the Nebosh International Diploma, my email is paul_cotton1983@yahoo.com, thank you very much for your efforts in assisting us with the study material, I really appreciate it, keep well and take care.

----------


## Rached2142

Dear
I would be very grateful if you send me the materials for Nebosh international Diploma, because I couldn't download them through the link, it seems to be the link doesn't work
Please here is my email:  BENNACER_Rached@yahoo.fr
 Best Regards

----------


## response_ops

Dear Fredo405*
   Am currently doing NEBOSH IDip and would really appreciate it if you can share the same materials to me.
These would really be of great help.


Best regards*

response_ops

----------


## jibraihimi

download link not working* please post it again..

----------


## jibraihimi

please can u upload it on gdrive and share the link here..

----------


## ask

Dear all*
Could anyone help me with RRC INTERNATIONAL DIPLOMA COURSEBOOK as per November 2015 specification thanks a million

----------


## naving

Dear all*

I would be very grateful if you send me the study materials for Nebosh international Diploma. 
Please send me link or study material to my email : navinp.gautam@gmail.com

Many thanks in advance.



RegardsSee More: Nebosh International Diploma

----------

